# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.12.3 1b89dd1 (10/19/2019)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Just showed up in TeslaFi


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just when you think they are going to get the whole fleet on a single version, a new one comes along. So far only on S and X, no 3's reporting this installed and only 3 installs.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

GDN said:


> Just when you think they are going to get the whole fleet on a single version, a new one comes along.


It's entropy man.... Simple entropy.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Beta / EAP ?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

probably beta


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Let's hope this fixes Spotify!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Let's hope this fixes Spotify!


If you haven't, please see this post: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-32-12-2-58f3b76-10-10-2019.14381/post-259935


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> probably beta


What makes you say that?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> If you haven't, please see this post: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-32-12-2-58f3b76-10-10-2019.14381/post-259935


Yeah, unfortunately that's not my only issue.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v10-feature-spotify-is-here.14222/post-259820


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I would think any beta would have a new week number. At this point 32 is 12 weeks behind. In fact it appears they decided a while back that 33 or 34 was to add another feature and decided to hold back and just keep making small fixes to 32. Or look at it another way: we should be seeing a new week version soon with something new to play with


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I am wondering if it will be stop light/sign recognition. Hopefully


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

This could be the “silky smooth” Smart Summon update Elon mentioned.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just wish my regular summon would work.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

S/X only at this point, which explains the slow roll-out.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I would think any beta would have a new week number. At this point 32 is 12 weeks behind. In fact it appears they decided a while back that 33 or 34 was to add another feature and decided to hold back and just keep making small fixes to 32. Or look at it another way: we should be seeing a new week version soon with something new to play with


Week 43 and counting ....


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

My wild guess is there is a branch integration nightmare going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Just got this on my X. As expected, no change to release notes so no idea what it changed.

Teslafi is currently showing it on over 20% of the model S and X’s. There is a lone model 3 with it.


----------

